# one click settings



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought my girlfriend a 7" HD fire for xmass. When she goes to shop on Amazon it shows my one-click settings. Can that be turned off per device?
Can she get into her Amazon account by default? I have 5 kindles on my account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If she uses the web browser, I'm pretty sure she can put in her own account credentials.  If she's just going straight to 'store' and the kindle is registered to your account, I think that's the only one she can use.

She might want to remove it from your account, though, and register it to her own. . . .unless you expect to share a lot of content and can work out the details of who pays for what.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Ann says, if she goes to "Store" on any of the tabs, it's going to use the one-click credentials of the account it is registered to.  On the web browser, you can sign in to Amazon as whomever you choose.  Well, assuming you have the email address and password; otherwise, we'd all be signing in as Jeff Bezos, 'cause I'm sure he gets a heck of an employee discount.  

Betsy


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay thanks. We do share books and I buy my Mom what she wants, so I guess I'll just turn one click off. I spend way to much money on Amazon anyway, but I doubt a couple more clicks will stop me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you even turn one-click off for Kindles?  Hmmmm.....

Betsy


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

You may be right Betsy. I turned off one click on my computer, but it still appears on the Fire. So anyone who picks up this Kindle can start ordering stuff. You would think with multiple kindles, one could be made as the primary, and retain control.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't have someone's Kindle on my account that I couldn't trust...my brother's Kindle is on my account so that we can share books.  I trust him not to start one-clicking madly on the Kindle.  He pays me when he does buy a book.

There are parental controls, but I don't think putting those on her Kindle would endear you to her.    I do think there is a way to require a pass code to actually buy stuff on the Fire, I think.  Off to look, unless someone here beats me to it.  

Edit:  You can use the Parental Controls to only rquire a password to purchase content from the Amazon Store and the Amazon Shop App.  You could add only that part of the Parental Controls.  Go to Settings (swipe down from top), then More > Parental Controls.

I think you will see Parental Controls on/off.  Turn them On and I think you will have to enter the password you want to use.  Make sure it's something you can remember, because the only way to get around it is to reset to factory defaults.  (I'm not sure about the previous because I had already set a password for Parental Controls.)

Once you see the list of Parental Controls, look for Password Protect Purchases.  Set that to On.

But again, I'm not sure this would endear you to her.  It might be better for her to have the device on her own account. 

Betsy


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Betsy. It's not a matter of trust, we live together. I'm not concerned with the digital contact/Prime, it's the other Amazon shopping. Want her to be able to use her Amazon account for purchases. Also, if I have a gift for her in my cart, she could see it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you even turn one-click off for Kindles? Hmmmm.....
> 
> Betsy


If you buy through the 'store' on a kindle or Fire, you will use one click regardless. Can't change that. But it can be turned off for other items you buy via the website.

But with the Fire, all you can buy are apps, videos, music, and books. I suppose that could amount to a fair chunk if someone went crazy but, she couldn't for instance order physical items _unless_ she logs in via the website. And, while you can store your credentials, if you wish, in the Fire's browser, you don't have to do that. So just don't and there shouldn't be a problem. SHE can put HER credentials in.

Or, just let her have it on her own account, as Betsy suggests. 

(I'm waiting for the Judge Judy episode: her kindle was on my account and she bought all these movies I hate and won't pay for them.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rolandx said:


> Thanks Betsy. It's not a matter of trust, we live together. I'm not concerned with the digital contact/Prime, it's the other Amazon shopping. Want her to be able to use her Amazon account for purchases. Also, if I have a gift for her in my cart, she could see it.


Well, any physical shopping would be done through the web browser or the shopping app. I don't know if you can remove the shopping app from the device (Edit: Just check, you can't) ...but if it's her Fire and she's the only one using it, she can set the web browser to use her account and it won't change it unless she logs out.

Betsy


----------

